# Like New Leupold Golden Ring 10-17x42 Switch Power Binoculars



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have a pair of like new Leupold Golden Ring Switch Power binoculars for sale. They are 10-17x42mm. Bought them in 2011 and used them a few times. The increased magnification really helped in quantifying how big a buck was at longer ranges.

These are Leupold's top of the line binoculars and have excellent clarity and contrast. Comes with warranty card and everything like new in the package, you can even have my Cabelas receipt if you want. Leupold has unlimited lifetime unconditional warranty. They will replace them if you run them over with your truck.

Come with:
Objective Lense Covers
Eyepiece Cover
Extra set of side shielded eye cups
Neoprene Carrying Strap
Heavy Duty Binocular Case with Strap
Leupold Binocular Harness
Warranty Card and Manual
Box

Here are some specs:
Weight - 23.9 oz.
Eye Relief - 18.1/21.1mm
Waterproof
Magnification - 10/17x
Objective Lens Diameter -42mm
Field of View at 1000 Yards - 262 ft. (10x) - 136 ft. (17x)
Angular Field of View - 5.0/2.6 Degrees
Exit Pupil - 4.1/2.4mm
Close Focusing Distance - 12.8/13.1 ft.
Roof Prism Binoculars

Asking $675, PM if interested. Located in Utah County. Cash only. Thanks for looking.


----------

